# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  ارتباط دلفی با SQL Server Management Studio Express

## NiceUser

خوشحالم که با سایتی با این عظمت در دنیای برنامه نویسی آشنا شدم.
من خودم شروع به یادگیری برنامه نویسی کردم و به خاطر همین اشکالات و سوالات زیادی دارم و امیدوارم سوال شاید ابتدایی من را بپذیرید.

همانطور که در عنوان نوشتم می خواهم یک پایگاه با SQL بسازم .

اولین کار داشتن SQL هست من به سایت 
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/default.aspx
رفتم و SQL Server Management Studio Express رو دانلود کردم (256MB) , و سپس برنامه های جانبی از قبیل NetFrameWork2 , و WindowsInstaller3 نیز دانلود و در نهایت SQL Server Management Studio Express را نصب کردم.

توضیح دیگر آنکه ویندوز من تنها یک یوزر به نام Administrator که پسوردی ندارد دارا می باشد، و نام ComputerName من Adobe هست.

با اجرای برنامه ابتدا این صفحه را مشاهده خواهد شد.




ظاهراً همه چیز درست است پس بر روی Connect کلیک می کنم

مرحله بعدی را با شکل نشان می دهم



تا این جاش بنظر خودم درست رفتم

مرحله بعد با کلیک بر روی آن این صفحه ظاهر می شود



قسمت DataBaseName را پر می نمایم و Owner که بصورت پیش فرض بر روی Defoult است را بدون تغییر قرار داده و Ok می کنم.

حال فکر کنم باید یکجدول بسازم پس بدین منظور 



حال چنین صفحه ای باز می شود




خوشبختانه با اکسس کار کردم و یه چیزایی ازش فهمیدم و جدول رو ساختم

و در نهایت ذخیره جدول از طریقی که می بینید با نام پیش فرض Table1



خب حالا به اصل مطلب می رسیم یعنی ارتباط فایل با دلفی (7)

از طریق جستجو که در این سایت انجام دادم فهمیدم که باید با AdoConnection متصل شم

پس



بعد از کلیک بر روی Next این صفحه ظاهر می شود



ابتدا گزینه 1 هیچ متنی نداشت اما با کلیک بر روی کامبوباکس آن همانطور که می بینید نام کامپیوترنیم من را بهم پیشنهاد داد

آن را انتخاب کردم

همانطور که گفتم یوزر ادیمن من پس نداره در گزینه دوم طبق شکل عمل کردم


اما مشکل اصلی گزینه سوم است که با کلیک بر روی کامبوباکس آن پیغام خطای زیر را می بینم





در خاصیت های AdoConnection گزینه LoginPromt را نیز False کردم ولی بازهم پیغام خطا داد 

ویا در جدول گزینه دوم بجای Use Windows NTIntegrated Security گزینه دوم را انتخاب و یوزرنیم را Administrator تایپ و BlankPassword زا تیک کردم ولی باز همین ارور را دیدم



ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در قسمت Server Name میبایست دقیقا همان نامی را وارد کنید که در SQL Server Management Studio وارد میکنید، یعنی Adobe\SQLEXPRESS
دلیل این امر نیز استفاده از SQL Server Express Edition است، در نسخه های Standard به بالای SQL Server (و بشرطی که SQL Server را با Default Instance نصب کرده باشید) نام سرور جهت اتصال کافی خواهد بود.

----------


## NiceUser

آقای کشاورز من صفحه رو رفرش نکرده بودم و پست شما رو ندیدم



جواب شما کاملا درست بود و مشکل من حل شد

اما اگر برنامه رو بخوام یه کامپیوتر دیگه ببرم و اونجا هم کار کنه با این adobe که اینجا مینویسیم و مخصوص من هست مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

سپاس

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> آقای کشاورز من صفحه رو رفرش نکرده بودم و پست شما رو ندیدم


ارادتمند، کرامتی هستم  :چشمک: 



> اما اگر برنامه رو بخوام یه کامپیوتر دیگه ببرم و اونجا هم کار کنه با این adobe که اینجا مینویسیم و مخصوص من هست مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


قطعا هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که در مقصد هم نام سرور همین باشه، بنابراین شما میتونید کانکشن رو در یک فایل UDL ذخیره کنید و از اون بخونید. اینطوری کاربر نهایی خودش میتونه کانکشن استرینگ رو تعریف کنه.

----------


## NiceUser

> ارادتمند، کرامتی هستم


 





> کانکشن رو در یک فایل UDL ذخیره کنید و از اون بخونید. اینطوری کاربر نهایی خودش میتونه کانکشن استرینگ رو تعریف کنه.


*یک دنیا سپاس* 

***متأسفانه نه میدونم فایل UDL چیه و نه اینکه چگونه میشه از یک فایل UDL کانکشن استرینگ رو لود کرد.* 


*خواهشمندم در مورد این فایل ها و طریقه اتصال مرا راهنمایی فرمایید*. _اگر زحمتی نیست با عکس برام توضیح بدید._

----------


## Ali_M_K

سلام - در مورد فایل udl :
شما یه فایل txt میسازید و توسعه اون رو به  .udl تغییر میدید. حالا کافیه رو فایل UDL دوبار کلیک کنید تا ویزارد کانکشن براتون اجرا بشه...
در مورد سیستم هایی که قصد دارید برنامه تون رو رو اونها بکار بگیرید، کافیه فایل udl رو edit کنید و اسمها یا هر کلیمه کلیدی که لازمه رو تغییر بدید.
شاید بهتر باشه این فایل رو بسازید و اونرو باز کنید (ادیت) تا متوجه منظورم بشید.

----------


## dkhatibi

> یک فایل UDL ذخیره کنید


منظور یک فایل جانبیه؟

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

فکر می کنم فایل UDL برای ارتباط به هر بانکی باشه .
من خودم نام سرور و رمز و پس رو از کاربر می گیرم و تو فایل ذخیره می کنم.
این برام بهتره چو ن انترفیس برنامه ای که اینا رو که از کاربرم می گیرم فارسیه و دیگه نیازی نیست خودم برم براشون نصب کنم!

----------


## daffy_duck376

سلام با اجازه دوستان یه راه دیگه اینه که به جای نام سرور یه نقطه ( . ) بذار در این صورت برنامه نام سرور جاری رو به کانکشن شما میفرسته و ارتباط برقرار میشه حالا نام یرور هر چی میخواد باشه فرقی نمی کنه تو برنامه های تجاری از این روش استفاده مبشه چون معلوم نیست نام سرور مقصد چی هست برنامه به مشکل نخوره و راحت اجرا بشه

----------


## sorrowdancer

با تشکر از daffy_duck376 جان

یک سوال

برنامه ای که با SQL Express نوشته میشه چون در قسمت کانکشن نوشتیم Sqlexpress/.

آیا برای اجرا در کامپیوترهای دیگر حتما می بایست SQLEXPRESS نصب باشد؟ یا SQL Server Standard هم می شود؟

----------

